# Understanding Payslip



## Newbie! (8 Feb 2011)

When comparing my January 2011 and December 2010 payslips, I notice now that I am paying €110 less PRSI per month. Is some of this swallowed up under the USC or is this an error?


----------



## Protocol (8 Feb 2011)

Correct, the Health levy used to be included in the PRSI line.

Most people were not aware of this.

The Health and Income levies have been replaced by the USC.


----------



## WindUp (8 Feb 2011)

Short answer is yes --PRSI on your payslip probably used to include  Health Levy and Income Levy 

 Health Levy and Income Levy were abolished and replaced by the USC


----------



## Newbie! (8 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that. One other question: I have deductions for Contributory Pension and also Pension Related Charges (I'm a public servant). Whats the difference between these?


----------



## becky (8 Feb 2011)

Newbie! said:


> Thanks for that. One other question: I have deductions for Contributory Pension and also Pension Related Charges (I'm a public servant). Whats the difference between these?



First one is for your pension, the second is a new levy introduced last year and it's to fund your pension as the original deduction wasn't enough - only public and civil servants pay it.


----------



## curious10 (9 Feb 2011)

Penison related is a nice name for the pay cut Brian Cowen gave you, you will never see this money again, you do not get it at the end of the day


----------

